# ADG showroom (Big pictures!) - post 1 of 3



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I decided to post the pictures in separate threads because some people may have trouble opening a single monster thread containing in excess of 50 images. This is post 1 of 3 that I intend to make. Uploading and formatting takes some time so I will add one new post with pictures every day.

Enjoy!

*The densely planted tank in Mike Senske's office. The tank was setup about a year ago.*

Entering the office. Even from the side the tank adds a lot to the great look of the office:









Nice! Put your hand over the tank to hide it and see how much the tank does to enhance the atmosphere:









The left side. Forgive the reflections but note the full look of the design:









The tank is usually seen from about that height. The white reflection on top is not that pronounced in real life. Beautiful!









If you where headed out of the office that is what your eyes would fall on:









The right side. Do you notice the ADA Lilly pipes? Those are 2 of the big ones too. Beautiful!:









Middle right. An open top creates a stunning effect indeed!









Middle left. Combining plants with different shape/size leafes works amazingly well:









Hot! It's burning! Ludwigia brevipes:









Ricky Cain from DFWAPC aquiring some red Plygonum sp. Plants from the ADG tanks? I'll take that!


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Why are there two sets of lily pipes? Does Jeff recommend 2 sets for larger tanks?


----------



## gvescovi (Feb 20, 2006)

:tape2: Amazing!


----------



## draze03 (May 11, 2006)

very nice!! What kind of fish u got there?


----------



## gvescovi (Feb 20, 2006)

chocolate neons


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If I am not mistaken there were some Golden Tetras (Hemigrammus rodwayi) and also a lot of Black Neon Tetras (Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi).

--Nikolay


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Thank you for posting these photos. They are incredible. What was their on hand stock of ADA merchandise like? Do they keep a little bit of everything, or do they order from ADA based on customer demand? Do you guys know if they have an affiliate in Dallas for tank installation. Thanks, Darrell


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Darrell,

ADG doesn't have any represenatives in any other city.

I don't know exactly about the ADA merchandise. They have a lot of items in stock, but some they do special order.

Ask Jeff on ADG's area of this forum:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-design-group

I'd be happy to hear you want to order a 180 gals. ADA tank from them - it will be the first and only in the US (and right here in Dallas?) That will surely be a special order. 

--Nikolay


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Regarding the 2 Lily Pipes-- that particular tank does have to filters on it because we run a reactor and the head pressure loss was enough to where we though a second filter was a good idea. So there's 2 Eheim 2217 on it. I like to run more than filter when it is an option. 

Also- we keep a good amount of inventory now, though it is not here at ADG, but in an off-site warehouse (too much to keep around the gallery).


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Jeff. I too was running 2 Eheims, 2028 for flow, and 2217 for the reactor. I wanted to see if I could get away with one so I plumbed the 2028 to run thru the aquamedic reactor and so far so good. I'll see if it'll work just as well thru the lily outflow in the new tank.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice photo

this tank use t5 o hqi light?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

Rek said:


> very nice photo
> 
> this tank use t5 o hqi light?


i have see now thw reflection on one photo


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Rek,

I believe that the fluorescent lights are power compact, not T5. That is a Coralife light fixture and I they come with power compacts.

--Nikolay


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

in this photo can see reflection of light...i thin are not pl

anyone know the type of the sistem lights used in this tank?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Coralife fixture on that tank.


----------

